# 5 a Side Footie in Dubai



## AlexSCFC (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

I move to Dubai at the end of the month and am looking for a friendly game of 5-7 a side footie out there. 

Any help would be much appreciated,

Many Thanks
Alex


----------



## ScallyfaxDale (Apr 14, 2011)

Stockport, Swansea or Stoke? 

Just wondered!


----------



## AlexSCFC (May 20, 2011)

Stoke mate - dont suppose you know if any 5 a side anywhere feels like somone is taking away my legs.




ScallyfaxDale said:


> Stockport, Swansea or Stoke?
> 
> Just wondered!


----------



## ScallyfaxDale (Apr 14, 2011)

AlexSCFC said:


> Stoke mate - dont suppose you know if any 5 a side anywhere feels like somone is taking away my legs.


I don't actually move over until July 1st but will be looking for the same thing - I'm relying on you!


----------



## AlexSCFC (May 20, 2011)

well theres two of us only 8 more to go, ill keep you in the loop if i hear anything a few stokeis out there ,ight be playing in a game so hopefully get summert from that



ScallyfaxDale said:


> I don't actually move over until July 1st but will be looking for the same thing - I'm relying on you!


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd be willing to join  I already play every Sunday at a British School in Emirates Hills area


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey ,

Is there anywhere in Dubai that I can join up with a 5 a-side team ? would love to play maybe 2/3 times a week if possible ?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dubai Sport Leagues, Events and more with DUPLAYS


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks WMZ,

But the website is not very clear... I would be on my own, do I just turn up and ask to see if someone needs an extra player, or do i need to set up a team.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

You can enter a team if you have one or enter as an individual and you will be placed on a team of other individuals.


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

cheers mate !


----------



## riggers50 (Apr 27, 2012)

AlexSCFC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I move to Dubai at the end of the month and am looking for a friendly game of 5-7 a side footie out there.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm moving out to Dubai on Sunday 22nd July and was wondering if you've managed to sort a team or were you just planning on joining individually. I wouldn't mind playing 5 or 7 a side, any position just not in nets.

Chris


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

AlexSCFC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I move to Dubai at the end of the month and am looking for a friendly game of 5-7 a side footie out there.
> 
> ...


Could I join if I'm not so good at footy


----------



## guysim (Jul 19, 2012)

if you could keep post updated i would be looking to join a team too, just dont know how i will sufferin the heat!


----------



## riggers50 (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think it should matter how good you are depending on how competetive the team is. I think most of the pitches are indoor and a/c'd so the heat shouldn't be too much of a problem. There's links to the places were the games are if you search the forum


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

There are Ramadan tournaments at the trade centre on Monday and Tuesday, just check the duplays website. You can enter as a team or an individual and you will be placed on a team.


----------

